# Pac3d



## Illuvatar (11. Feb 2005)

So mittlerweile hab ich eine Version, die einigermaßen herzeigfähig ist *g

Das ganze ist ein Pacman-Klon in einer Java3D - Grafik, wie man hier ganz gut sehen kann:







Die Hauptänderung am Spielprinzip ist eigentlich, dass man von den große Kugeln "Waffen" erhält, d.h. es geschehen verschiedene Effekte. Zitat aus der Hilfe:


> 4 von 10 solchen Dingern bringen durchschnittlich ein Leben. 3 von 10 bringen ein Schild, das alle Gegner im Umkreis von 2 Feldern tötet (d.h. sie etwas später an ihrem Ausgangsort wieder einsetzt). 2 mal von 10 energy-balls werden sämtliche Geister eingefangen und können von Pacman problemlos gefressen und getötet werden. Und ansonsten kommt die Superwaffe, die alle lebenden Geister vom Feld fegt.



Man kann ihn hier downloaden, das ganze ist 11,1MB groß weil da noch Hintergrundmusik(3MB), Java3D(2,5MB), JDIC, das Java Media Framework(2,5MB), eine eigene kleine Lib, die Sourcen und die Javadoc dabei sind: http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/Pac3d_051102_j3d-jmf-jdic-illulib.zip

Weitere Screenshots gibts hier:
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/arena.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/kidialog.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/level01.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/leveleditor.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/overkill1.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/overkill2.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/overkill3.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/PacView.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/paralyze1.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/paralyze2.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/pacmanscreens/sounddialog.jpg
Die Geister sehen noch leicht doof aus, da fällt mir nix besseres ein. Auch ansonsten ist *konstruktive* Kritik natürlich erwünscht.


----------



## Beni (11. Feb 2005)

Hihi :toll:

2 Kritikpunkte:
- Kannst du die Animationen nicht flüssiger machen? Das sieht so abgehackt aus.
- Die Steuerung der Kamera ist "gewöhnungsbedürftig"... hat das eigentlich ein System dahinter? Eine etwas intuitivere Kamerasteuerung wäre wirklich nicht schlecht (z.b., wenn man die Maus wild herumbewegt und dann wieder auf denselben Bildschirmpunkt kommt, sollte die Kamera auch wieder denselben Blickwinkel haben).


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Feb 2005)

1. Ja mal schauen
2. Hm wenn man das System nennen kann: Ich nehme die vorgefertigte Sun-Klasse dafür  http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/com/sun/j3d/utils/behaviors/vp/OrbitBehavior.html


----------



## Manfred (14. Feb 2005)

Tolle Sache!

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist: beim Vollbild sieht man den gesamte Level nicht, oder ist das so vorgesehen?


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Feb 2005)

Das macht Java3D leider automatisch wenn die Seitenverhältnisse sich ändern (vermut ich mal), ich hab auch schon überlegt, die Kamera eben standardmäßig noch bissle weiter weg zu tun. 
Mit der mittleren Maustaste + Drag (oder alt + linke Maustaste + drag  ) kannst du raus-/reinzoomen.

@Beni Bin noch am ersten dran, wird aber irgendwie so kompliziert, wenn ich in der run-Methode die Methode zum Bewegen im View aufrufe, aber weiß, dass Pacman erst das nächste Mal an der Stelle ist


----------

